# Divisione delle spese di mantenimento dei figli



## fightclub (2 Ottobre 2012)

qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
abbiamo identificato le spese e volevo sapere se ci sono criteri generali per la ripartizione tra i genitori
solo in base alle possibilità economiche? o si corregge anche in base al tempo che passano di diritto con ciascuno?
il secondo fattore (quello legato al tempo che passano con ciascuno) è più complicato per me, non riesco a formalizzarlo
confuso....


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
> abbiamo identificato le spese e volevo sapere se ci sono criteri generali per la ripartizione tra i genitori
> solo in base alle possibilità economiche? o si corregge anche in base al tempo che passano di diritto con ciascuno?
> il secondo fattore (quello legato al tempo che passano con ciascuno) è più complicato per me, non riesco a formalizzarlo
> confuso....


ne hai parlato col tuo avvocato? cosa ti consiglia?
comunque che io sappia è il giudice a stabilire il mantenimento


----------



## Arianna (2 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ne hai parlato col tuo avvocato? cosa ti consiglia?
> comunque che io sappia è il giudice a stabilire il mantenimento


se i due genitori trovano un accordo 
vale quell'accordo
che il giudice potrà solo ratificare


----------



## fightclub (2 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ne hai parlato col tuo avvocato? cosa ti consiglia?
> comunque che io sappia è il giudice a stabilire il mantenimento


siamo d'accordo per la consensuale e quindi con un unico avvocato
che ci ha chiesto in prima battuta di vedere se riuscivamo a trovare un punto di incontro tra noi
da sancire con il ricorso


----------



## Arianna (2 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
> abbiamo identificato le spese e volevo sapere se ci sono criteri generali per la ripartizione tra i genitori
> solo in base alle possibilità economiche? o si corregge anche in base al tempo che passano di diritto con ciascuno?
> il secondo fattore (quello legato al tempo che passano con ciascuno) è più complicato per me, non riesco a formalizzarlo
> confuso....


puoi anche non quantificarlo il tempo
o far scrivere che entrambi acconsentite che tu possa trascorrere con i tuoi figli tutto il tempo che vuoi, liberamente


----------



## fightclub (2 Ottobre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> puoi anche non quantificarlo il tempo
> o far scrivere che entrambi acconsentite che tu possa trascorrere con i tuoi figli tutto il tempo che vuoi, liberamente


sulla divisione del tempo siamo per lasciarci la massima flessibilità senza dover tornare tutte le volte davanti al giudice per cambiare
parlo solo di divisione delle spese


----------



## Arianna (2 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> sulla divisione del tempo siamo per lasciarci la massima flessibilità senza dover tornare tutte le volte davanti al giudice per cambiare
> parlo solo di divisione delle spese


ah, ok

quantificare le spese è direttamente proporzionale, a mio avviso, al fattore tempo e a come ritenete di organizzarvi intorno a loro
ad esempio se prevedete che sarà prevalentemente lei ad accudirli quotidianamente (nel senso di colazione, pranzo, cena, lavatrice, cambio di abbigliamento, parrucchiere, dentista, medicinali, scuola, piscina, eccetera) dovrete regolarvi e quantificare di conseguenza 
e se ad uno di voi spettano queste "fatiche", l'altro potrebbe dare maggiore sostegno economicamente

era questo che intendevi?


----------



## fightclub (2 Ottobre 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> ah, ok
> 
> quantificare le spese è direttamente proporzionale, a mio avviso, al fattore tempo e a come ritenete di organizzarvi intorno a loro
> ad esempio se prevedete che sarà prevalentemente lei ad accudirli quotidianamente (nel senso di colazione, pranzo, cena, lavatrice, cambio di abbigliamento, parrucchiere, dentista, medicinali, scuola, piscina, eccetera) dovrete regolarvi e quantificare di conseguenza
> ...


ti dico la soluzione che avremmo trovato
avere un conto comune per le spese dei figli così non si sta lì a fare i conti tutte le volte
da rimpinguare mensilmente con un tot a testa non solo in base al reddito ma anche al tempo passato con ognuno
se troviamo un modo di fare sto calcolo anche in futuro possiamo riparametrare la ripartizione delle spese senza problemi
abbiamo due lauree scientifiche e quindi coi numeri non abbaiamo difficoltà ma in questo caso non riesco a trovare la formula :up:


----------



## elena_ (2 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ti dico la soluzione che avremmo trovato
> avere un conto comune per le spese dei figli così non si sta lì a fare i conti tutte le volte
> da rimpinguare mensilmente con un tot a testa non solo in base al reddito ma anche al tempo passato con ognuno
> se troviamo un modo di fare sto calcolo anche in futuro possiamo riparametrare la ripartizione delle spese senza problemi
> abbiamo due lauree scientifiche e quindi coi numeri non abbaiamo difficoltà ma in questo caso non riesco a trovare la formula :up:


non è una mala soluzione
se va bene per voi dovete solo metterla nero su bianco
facendovi aiutare dal vostro avvocato per tradurla in una formula burocraticamente corretta (che un po' di lavoro se lo sobbarchi anche lui, eh?)


----------



## fightclub (2 Ottobre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> non è una mala soluzione
> se va bene per voi dovete solo metterla nero su bianco
> facendovi aiutare dal vostro avvocato per tradurla in una *formula burocraticamente corretta* (che un po' di lavoro se lo sobbarchi anche lui, eh?)


matematica intendo


----------



## elena_ (2 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> matematica intendo


ah!
voi matematici...


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Ottobre 2012)

*R: Divisione delle spese di mantenimento dei figli*

Edit: sono un po' troppo polemico


----------



## fightclub (3 Ottobre 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ah!
> voi matematici...


non fraintendere, i numeri non mentono
50 a me e 50 a te non si discute
se ne parla adesso, una volta e poi basta


----------



## fightclub (3 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Edit: sono un po' troppo polemico


eh non ho fatto a tempo a leggere


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> eh non ho fatto a tempo a leggere


Infatti ho editato, dicevo che non avevo capito il discorso delle due lauree,
sembrava fosse della serie "noi laureati siamo mejo de voi"

Poi mi sono reso conto che la polemica era sterile ed insensata, quindi ho cancellato.
Non credo fosse quello che intendessi.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ti dico la soluzione che avremmo trovato
> avere un conto comune per le spese dei figli così non si sta lì a fare i conti tutte le volte
> da rimpinguare mensilmente con un tot a testa non solo in base al reddito ma anche al tempo passato con ognuno
> se troviamo un modo di fare sto calcolo anche in futuro possiamo riparametrare la ripartizione delle spese senza problemi
> *abbiamo due lauree scientifiche *e quindi coi numeri non abbaiamo difficoltà ma in questo caso *non riesco a trovare la formula *:up:



non ci vuole la laurea in economia perseguita alla Bocconi di Milano per dare ai figli quello di cui hanno bisogno, indipendente dall'altro partner ,  

1) io darei tutto quello che potrei, non mi  interesserebbe l'altra parte quanto verserebbe, stiamo parlando dei propri figli; 

2 la dformula è molto semplice " amor con amor si paga"

3) non conta il numero di ore del tempo passato con loro, ma la qualità; 

siete matematici e quindi abituati ai numeri, la matematica è un opinione, l'amore per i figli è un dovere, quindi non ci sono numeri o formule che tengano.


----------



## kikko64 (4 Ottobre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ti dico la soluzione che avremmo trovato
> avere un conto comune per le spese dei figli così non si sta lì a fare i conti tutte le volte
> da rimpinguare mensilmente con un tot a testa non solo in base al reddito ma anche al tempo passato con ognuno
> se troviamo un modo di fare sto calcolo anche in futuro possiamo riparametrare la ripartizione delle spese senza problemi
> abbiamo due lauree scientifiche e quindi coi numeri non abbaiamo difficoltà ma in questo caso non riesco a trovare la formula :up:


Avevo letto da qualche parte che un gruppo di avvocati divorzisti (mi pare) avessero messo a punto una specie di algoritmo che, tenendo conto di una miriade di parametri, permetteva di calcolare in modo "scientifico" l'ammontare degli assegni di mantenimento ... vedo se ritrovo l'articolo ... così ho anche trovato cosa fare in pausa pranzo visto che devo saltare il pasto ...


----------



## kikko64 (4 Ottobre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Avevo letto da qualche parte che un gruppo di avvocati divorzisti (mi pare) avessero messo a punto una specie di algoritmo che, tenendo conto di una miriade di parametri, permetteva di calcolare in modo "scientifico" l'ammontare degli assegni di mantenimento ... vedo se ritrovo l'articolo ... così ho anche trovato cosa fare in pausa pranzo visto che devo saltare il pasto ...


Già trovato : 

http://ebookbrowse.com/mocam-breve-santini-1-pdf-d74504440

Credo che esista addirittura un software ...

e adesso cosa faccio per passare il tempo ??


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Già trovato : http://www.notiziariodirittofamiglia.it/MOCAM_BREVE_Santini[1].pdf
> 
> e adesso cosa faccio per passare il tempo ??



segati :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Già trovato : http://www.notiziariodirittofamiglia.it/MOCAM_BREVE_Santini[1].pdf
> 
> e adesso cosa faccio per passare il tempo ??



potevi impiegare più tempo a cercare!

perchè salti il pranzo?


----------



## kikko64 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> potevi impiegare più tempo a cercare!
> 
> perchè salti il pranzo?


... devo perdere altri 5 kg ... oltre ai 17 che ho già perso da aprile ad oggi ...


----------



## milli (4 Ottobre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... devo perdere altri 5 kg ... oltre ai 17 che ho già perso da aprile ad oggi ...


Complimenti! :up:

Ma salti il pranzo? Poi non ti viene una fame boia?


----------



## kikko64 (4 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Complimenti! :up:
> 
> Ma salti il pranzo? Poi non ti viene una fame boia?


Alla fame ci si abitua in fretta e si impara a non farci più caso ... la cosa difficile sono le due ore di palestra 5 volte alla settimana (presciistica, attrezzi e spinning alternati ) ... mi fanno male muscoli che non sapevo neanche di avere ... almeno il sabato riesco ad usare ancora la bicicletta...

Scusate l'OT.


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> ... devo perdere altri 5 kg ... oltre ai 17 che ho già perso da aprile ad oggi ...


fa malissmo saltare i pasti sai?


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fa malissmo saltare i pasti sai?


 non solo ..appena si smette di fare palestra si ingrassa il doppio di prima


----------



## milli (4 Ottobre 2012)

spinning, quanto mi piaceva. Appena posso devo tornare a spinning.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> spinning, quanto mi piaceva. Appena posso devo tornare a spinning.


non credo Lei ne abbia bisogno, ma se è per smaltire le cene con me va bene..


----------



## kikko64 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fa malissmo saltare i pasti sai?


Il mio regime alimentare lo ha definito un dietologo ... e prevede tutta una serie di regole alimentari ... oggi ho saltato il pasto nel senso che ho mangiato solo frutta e verdura. Visto che devo mangiare una certa quantità di verdura ma non mi piace mangiarla la sera allora un paio di volte alla settimana pranzo in questo modo.
Ma non vorrei "inquinare" il 3d di Fight con questi discorsi ...


----------



## kikko64 (4 Ottobre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> spinning, quanto mi piaceva. Appena posso devo tornare a spinning.


Ieri sera, a metà della seconda ora ho pensato seriamente che di lì a poco sarei ... schiattato !!


----------



## fightclub (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non ci vuole la laurea in economia perseguita alla Bocconi di Milano per dare ai figli quello di cui hanno bisogno, indipendente dall'altro partner ,
> 
> 1) io darei tutto quello che potrei, non mi  interesserebbe l'altra parte quanto verserebbe, stiamo parlando dei propri figli;
> 
> ...


si parla di mantenimento dei figli e di rapporti economici da mantenere con la quasi ex-moglie e non di amore e scusa ma non è un dovere ma un piacere amare i propri figli
e infatti indipendentemente da chi spende i soldi i soldi ci saranno e saranno in un conto comune per non fare io pago questo e tu quello ma io ho speso di più e bla bla

che ti piaccia o no sono da quantificare e messi nero su bianco e ti assicuro che con l'affido condiviso non è semplice, non impossibile ma non semplice


----------



## fightclub (5 Ottobre 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Già trovato :
> 
> http://ebookbrowse.com/mocam-breve-santini-1-pdf-d74504440
> 
> ...


grazie!

e continua con lo sport che aiuta eccome se aiuta :up:


----------



## fightclub (15 Novembre 2012)

ok la divisione delle spese è stata abbastanza semplice visto che passeremo più o meno lo stesso tempo coi figli
solo in proporzione al reddito reale


----------



## milli (15 Novembre 2012)

:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

*kikko*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Alla fame ci si abitua in fretta e si impara a non farci più caso ... la cosa difficile sono le due ore di palestra 5 volte alla settimana (presciistica, attrezzi e spinning alternati ) ... mi fanno male muscoli che non sapevo neanche di avere ... almeno il sabato riesco ad usare ancora la bicicletta...
> 
> Scusate l'OT.


ma che bravo!


----------



## dammi un nome (15 Novembre 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> e continua con lo sport che aiuta eccome se aiuta :up:




eh già...davvero...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Novembre 2012)

*figli e soldi*

Trattandosi dei tuoi figli, io non userei il bilancino.

Chi ha più possibilità. sganci di più.

DEL RESTO, quando erano in casa con i genitori, mancava loro qualcosa?

Devono continuare ad avere 'almeno' le stesse cose di prima.

A parte accordi tra i coniugi, il giudice se deve decidere considera reddito e proprietà, un mio parente ha dovuto versare metà del reddito dichiarato, nonostante una nuova famiglia.


----------

